# Halloween @ Grandin Road



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Lots of fun goodies available......here are a few of my favs. 









Halloween Chemistry Drinkware




























Animated Medusa Statue


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

The chemistry drinkware is awesome - I wish it wasn't Martha branded but I do like the brand mark.

You find the coolest stuff!


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

GobbyGruesome;bt1730 said:


> The chemistry drinkware is awesome - I wish it wasn't Martha branded but I do like the brand mark.
> 
> You find the coolest stuff!


Thanks! .....I agree about the Martha Stewart's name on it. I did'nt prefer that either.


----------

